# Fare cut in 48 markets starting tomorrow - are you on the list?



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Albuquerque
Atlanta
Austin
Baltimore
Baton Rouge
Charlotte
Cincinnati
Cleveland
Columbus
Connecticut
Corpus Christi
Dallas
Denver
Detroit
Fayetteville, NC
Fresno

Grand Rapids
Hampton Roads
Indianapolis
Inland Empire
Jacksonville
Kansas City
Lansing
Lexington
Lincoln
Louisville
Madison
Miami
Milwaukee
Minneapolis
Modesto
Oklahoma City

Orlando
Palm Springs
Portland, ME
Providence
Raleigh-Durham
Richmond
Sacramento
Salt Lake City
San Antonio
San Diego
Santa Barbara
Spokane
Toledo
Tucson
Tulsa
Wilmington, NC

Source:

http://blog.uber.com/PriceCut2015

*If you are on the list please post the new rates*


----------



## luckykid (Jan 9, 2015)

Milwaukee uberX 20%
Base: 1.10
Mile - $0.90
Minute - $0.18
Safe - $1.00
Minimum Fare - $4.00
Cancellation Fee - $5.00

uberXL 28%
Base- $2.85
Mile - $1.95
Minute - $0.35
Safe - $1.00
Minimum - $7.00
Cancellation Fee - $5.00

I don't know how anyone can make money on uberX without a guaranteed minimum.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Whoa... It has started already... The UberApocalyse.... Complete with standard bulls#t packaging... Let everyone enjoy the power of reduced fares!


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

And the poor guys who took the Santana deal....


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

I am sitting by the warm fire when I'm typically heading out for a 4 hour run. 20 degrees with black ice, screw them (let them walk or take a cab)


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Really think they are heartless bastards , after they made their money on NYE and drivers suffered. If someone has insight into hell you might see the place reserved for the Uber executive team, please throw a log in for me so the fire is extra hot.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Sacramento...
1.00 Base
0.90 a mile
0.18 min
4.00 min..
5.00 cancellation


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

At the new Sacramento rates, I'm not driving anymore.. F#ck Uber..


----------



## Mike Hay (Dec 24, 2014)

Indianapolis... X XL
Base Fare $1.25 $2.85
Per Mile $0.80 $1.75
Per Minute $0.18 $0.30
Safe Rides Fee $1.00 $1.00
Minimum Fare $2.25 $3.85
Cancellation Fee $5.00 $5.00


I deactivated tonight.


----------



## Minneapolis uber captain. (Jan 9, 2015)

MINNEAPOLIS UBER X .
BASE FARE $ .60 
PER MILE $1.30 
PER MINUTE $0.17 
SAFE RIDES FEE $ 1.00 
MINUMUM FARE $ 5.00
CANCELATION $ 5.00 

With those rates screw Uber I will be at home on weekends enjoying my favorite TV shows with family .......here comes the downfall Of Uberkistan.....Tyrants .


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

How the heck is the cancellation more than the ride lol for crying out loud. I rather go to a client In hope of a cancellation. You have 90 seconds to get to my door, open it, put on a seatbelt or I'm canceling as a no show.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

Atlanta's Rates X XL
Base Fare $1.15 $3.00
Per Mile $0.95 $1.90
Per Minute $0.16 $0.30
Safe Rides Fee $1.00 $1.00
Minimum Fare $5.00 $8.00
Cancellation Fee $6.00 $6.00


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

Once again Uber has created a solution in search of a problem. Never once have I heard a single pax complain about rates!!!! They complain about surge and they are correct to do so. Uber cites NYC as their test case (lived there 35 years)...NY is the land of the 5 buck fair which Uber seems to covet so much (since it is their highest retention of revenue at almost 40%). This company is run by accountants and lawyers and it shows!!! Anyone who has ever been in business knows you use price to retain or increase market share only if your competition forces the issue. That is sooo not the case here!!!!... My guess is they want to force Lyft out of the game Their "incentive" program is intended to drive more 5 dollar fares and basically discourage double dipping (Lyft and Uber). Lets hope most of us are ahead of them....spent my whole professional life outwitting the lawyer/accountant complex because they have a habit of looking in the rear view mirror. This will not stand....not with those of you who think!!!


----------



## rharvie45 (Dec 16, 2014)

These are the new rates for Spokane, WA.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

rharvie45 said:


> These are the new rates for Spokane, WA.


Wow. 70 cents a mile??? Are you truly driving with that rate?


----------



## rharvie45 (Dec 16, 2014)

No. I quit today. Spokane is overrun with drivers from both companies and also has a small downtown.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> And the poor guys who took the Santana deal....


amen....poor bastards


----------

